# Tips On Bending Wood



## PROWOODWORKER0978 (Oct 15, 2007)

Im Looking For All Of The Info I Can Get On Bending Wood. And Im Also Looking For Bending Jigs Steam Box Plans And Any Other Knowledge On Wood Bending.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

You can make a quick and easy jig for bending wood with some PCV pipe and a tea kettle pot..

Elec. hot plate 4" PVC pipe ,end cap glued on the bottom of the PVC pipe cut a hole about 4" from the bottom of the PVC pipe for a rubber hose and one or two small holes for the water to drip out then on the other end of the PVC pipe install a slip on cap or screw on one ,you can get PVC 4",6",8"dia.,etc. 
Drill in some small holes in the slip on cap so the steam can come out...

===========


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

you also may be able to use kerf cuts


----------

